# Litespeed clothing



## kkmosco (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey...

I have seen a few posts over time concerning Litespeed jerseys/shorts and their availability. Check out my classified ad...I have two jerseys and two pairs of shorts (all new) for sale. I have already sold the blue and white jersey to a member of this forum.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

How bout a link?


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

Sent you a PM ref. grey/white XL jersey.


----------

